#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: پیام خطای پرینتر نصب شده در ویندوز 7

## hossin2134

با سلام خدمت عزیزان
من یه سیستم با ویندوز 7 دارم برا تعمیرات پرینتر. روزای اولی که ویندوز تازه نصب شده پرینتر راحت جواب میده . ولی بعضی وقتا یهو سیستم بعد نصب پرینتر که درایورش رو خودش از اینترنت میگیره و نصب میکنه با اینکه درایور نصب شده و پرینتر شناخته شده زمانی که من میخوام یه برگه رو پرینت بزنم ارور میده که پرینتر نصب نیست و نصب کنید .
هر کاری کردم درست نشد. هر سری آخرش با نصب دوباره ویندوز این مشکل رفع میشه و همون پرینتر راحت جواب  میده.
زمانی که مشکل دار میشه دیگه برای همه پرینتر ها همینطوره.
ممنون میشم کمک کنید.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## enzomartini

*مدل پرینتر + مشخصات سیستم + 64 یا 32 بیتی بودن ویندوز ؟
*

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## hossin2134

ویندوزم 32 بیت هست و پرینتر سامسونگ 2250
البته از الان که مشکل دار شده دیگه هیچ پرینتری جواب نمیده. دو روز پیش اچ پی 1320 جواب نمیداد
در صورتی که همین الان با همین سیستم با ویندوز 8.1 راحت پرینت گرفت.
عکسای ارور ها و آماده بودن و نصب بودن رو ویندوز رو براتون میفرستم
005.jpg006.JPG007.JPG009.JPG10.jpg

----------


## nekooee

سلام
اینجوری خیلی سخته پیدا کردن دلیل. شما باید ببینید زمانی که چنین اتفاقی میفته قبلش چه برنامه ای نصب کردید؟ 
به نظر من این ایراد نرم افزاری هست و یک برنامه ای احتمالا نصب میشه که در کار پرینتر اختلال ایجاد میکنه. چون خود به خود نباید چنین اتفاقی بیفته و قاعدتا اگر سخت افزاری باشه با تعویض ویندوز هم نباید درست بشه!

----------

*AMD*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------

